# Want to see a real N/A 20de monster?



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25595


if you need anything and you are on the east coast talk to this guy. he is no joke

O


----------



## 97 Black SER (Apr 30, 2002)

Yep, Andreas is definately the man on the east coast.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn 199 whp,... that is great maybe i can get my auto upto atleast 175


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

that link is broken


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Andreas deleted the original thread becuase people started to turn it into something it wasn't. A summary of mods is listed in the NA section of the same forum.


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Whats up gang. Just to let you know the car is at about 206hp to the wheels now with a 13.9 quarter mile on drag radials (still lots of spin). I was fortuante enough to drive the car. It is very impressive.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

hey SE-Rican, gotta question, where the hell did u get the leather seat covers? and how much did it cost ya?


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

harris81 said:


> *hey SE-Rican, gotta question, where the hell did u get the leather seat covers? and how much did it cost ya? *


My father owns a Auto Upholstery Shop here in South FLorida. It is all custom. We used the factory seats as a template! My cost was only materials!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Was that a one time job, or does he do it all the time?


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Was that a one time job, or does he do it all the time? *


He will do it all the time. Its his business! I see you are in Newport News. I was in York Town for 3 months like a year ago. Cool place to party!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

SE-Rican said:


> *He will do it all the time. Its his business! I see you are in Newport News. I was in York Town for 3 months like a year ago. Cool place to party! *


Yup, it sure is, but I'd rather be in FLA any day!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

to the sentras owners,on this post,ya,ll got dem shits lookin swift as hell ,keep up the good azz work!!!!


----------

